# Non-skid stuff for slippers



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Went to both Hobby Lobby and Joanne's today, and they have nothing that you put on the bottom of knit slippers to prevent slipping. Joanne's did show me some fabric to sew on the bottom, but I thought it was more like a glue to "spot" on dots or zigzags or whatever. 

Where do I find what you other KPers are using? What is it called, and where do I find it? Thank you!


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

I think that a lot of people I have read on here use Puff Paint..could that be it, you can also use the search engine at the top, there may be different ideas there. It can be found in most fabric paint aisles at most craft stores, including Walmart. Hope this helps.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

www.elann.com has slipper soles.


----------



## casey1952 (Jul 8, 2011)

You can also use a hot glue gun. Just don't touch the hot tip to the yarn. Dots on the sole will stop the skidding.


----------



## BernieI (Oct 1, 2012)

My local hobby lobby has leather soles pre punched for easy attachment they are in the same isle as the crochet hooks and knitting needles.


----------



## chrissyf (Jan 21, 2012)

there is this http://www.herrschners.com/Product/Regia+ABS+Latex+for+SlipFree+Socks.aspx it is specifically for knitted and crocheted slippers


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

What about this?

http://www.joann.com/fiber-lok-non-skid-rug-backing-pint/prd31098/?cm_mmc=MB_Alert-_-Email-_-Alerts-_-Joann&utm_source=Joann&utm_medium=Email&utm_content=Alerts&utm_campaign=MB_Alert


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

soneka said:


> Went to both Hobby Lobby and Joanne's today, and they have nothing that you put on the bottom of knit slippers to prevent slipping. Joanne's did show me some fabric to sew on the bottom, but I thought it was more like a glue to "spot" on dots or zigzags or whatever.
> 
> Where do I find what you other KPers are using? What is it called, and where do I find it? Thank you!


If you've knit your socks from yarn that doesn't contain nylon, reinforcing the ball of the foot and the heel with non-skid fabric might be a good idea. I've had slipper sock made from acrylic wear out at the ball of the foot and fall apart after washing. Even the ones made from wool are getting thin there.


----------



## TexCat (Sep 23, 2012)

Just saw a tip line that suggested you use a acrylic type caulk (the kind that you can get at the hardware/Walmart stores) to keep your throw rugs safe from creeping or sliding. Why wouldn't that work with the bottom of slippers. I'm going to try it on a pair of felted slippers I'm knitting form ME! LOL I'll let you know how it works.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Maybe this stuff. Glad you asked as I've been looking for a non slip sole also.

http://zenknitting.com/knitting-videos/perfect-rubber-sole-for-crochet-slippers-boots-whatever/


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I asked at Mary Maxim's and the woman advised me to use the product that you can get for the backing of rugs after they are made. I bought it but haven't tried it yet....


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Why not buy a cheap pair of thongs (flip-flops), and glue the sole part to the slipper - just throwing away the part that goes between your toes (of the thongs)...that is what I do.


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

I use the waffle type plastic shelf liner. It is a dollar at the Dollar Tree and it comes in different colors.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

I have seen non slip stuff on eBay many times. I think it is from Europe.


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

I use fabric glue on the bottom


----------



## MaryTre (Mar 25, 2011)

I have used the fabric from JoAnn's that you put on the soles of 'footie pj's'. Since I already have a tracing of the sole of his foot that I use when knitting him socks, I trace that on to the non-skid fabric, cut it out with pinking scissors leaving a 1/2" margin and use a fine, single-hole punch around in the margin and sew it on. I have even replaced the non-skid fabric when it wore out before the slippers did. (Just be sure to flip the tracing to get a pair.)


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I have bought the stuff to put on the back of rugs to stop them from slipping and I cut it to size and sewed it onto the sole of socks and it does work. It washes well too.


----------



## kknott4957 (Mar 31, 2011)

I was at Home Depot recently and found some spray on rubber. It's by Rust-Oleum and it's called "LeakSeal". It's a flexible rubber coating. Haven't used it yet but I'll let you guys know after I knit some slippers. It needs to be put on in a place with adequate ventilation (obviously) and the plus side is if it doesn't work, I can still use it to repair leaks


----------



## Jeanne618 (Apr 1, 2012)

If you go to JoAnns ask at the cutting table for the white non skid stuff they put on the bottom of kids pjs. The first time they had it at the cutting table underneath for some strange reason and then the second time she showed me where it was on the floor. It comes in a bolt so you can get as much as you want, it only comes in white and has those little raised dots on it. I just cut it for the bottom of my slippers and then use elmer glue on them. When you need to wash the slippers at some point you throw them in the wash and the bottom does come off but you can just reglue it on. I don't know what it is called guess I'll ask that next time I go to get some!


----------



## lcrooks16 (Jul 29, 2012)

I just made some felted clogs and the pattern recommended Tulip Slick Dimensional Fabric Paint. I applied it to the bottom of the clogs, a little too heavily I'm afraid ): and it seems to work fine. I haven't posted my pic yet on Ravelry, but you can view someone else's here:
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/conicuts/felted-clogs-made-easy-2


----------



## Sewlab (Aug 1, 2012)

I have used the stuff made for rugs. It is in a jar and looks like glue. It dries to a rubbery consistence. Sorry I can not think of its name, but I found it at my 
local craft store.


----------



## flyingrabbit (Oct 8, 2012)

Dollar stores carry shelf liver that is a non-stick material - it works well and is easy on the wallet IF you don't mind buying from a dollar store....


----------



## MaryTre (Mar 25, 2011)

That's the stuff I use a hole punch on and sew on.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

I made slipper socks for my mother when she was in the nursing home. I used puffy paint. The key is to "heat activate" the paint. This is the tutorial I used.

http://ballhanknskein.blogspot.com/2011/12/making-non-slip-booties.html

It worked like a charm and I believe it to be latex free (many are allergic to latex).

If you want to try the latex here is a link for Herrschners.

http://www.herrschners.com/product.aspx?sku=630044P&qid=


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

there is a product you can buy it by the can or spay called Plasti dip it works awsome. One spay can will last forever but remember (you probably know this anyway) use out in the fresh air, it dries within 1/2 and hour.


----------



## Fordluvnangel (Jul 2, 2012)

I second using silicone caulking or shelf liner. My husband always seems to have partial tubes of caulk out in the shed and it works wonders on the bottoms of my rugs in the kitchen and bathroom. I've not used it on slippers (as I've not made any), but I think it'd hold up much better than puff paint.


----------



## mudmatters (Mar 9, 2012)

I bought Regia leather slipper soles for the fantastic slipper boots I knitted for my partner. I know they are an added expense but the boots took a while to knit and I am very proud of them ...couldn't bear to see them wear out quickly. 
The Regia soles are made from real leather,foam padded with a pre-punched cuff. I attached them with two contrasting coloured tough embroidery thread in cross stitch to give them some decoration and everyone is very impressed. I made Dorset buttons in matching thread. They look like professional moccassins ( if I say so myself !)
The smaller size soles are quite a lot cheaper. I had to buy the biggest and got them on Ebay


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

TexCat said:


> Just saw a tip line that suggested you use a acrylic type caulk (the kind that you can get at the hardware/Walmart stores) to keep your throw rugs safe from creeping or sliding. Why wouldn't that work with the bottom of slippers. I'm going to try it on a pair of felted slippers I'm knitting form ME! LOL I'll let you know how it works.


I understand That caulk is very good ...wished I had known about this before I spent a lot of money on a rubber solution.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

I've used both the "Plasti-Dip" and "Puff Paint" both seem to hold up well through washing and drying cycles.


----------



## JoyceLofton (Feb 17, 2012)

casey1952 said:


> You can also use a hot glue gun. Just don't touch the hot tip to the yarn. Dots on the sole will stop the skidding.


I tried this on a sample piece of felted knitted left overs because I heard it worked and wanted to user it on felted slippers. I could peel it right off. Also heard about some spray you can get at home dept. it was about 6$ a can. I ended up putting on dots of puff paint.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

What type of glue do you use ..is it waterproof?


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

i had same problem i have used fabric paint which comes in different colours.you can see how done on utube


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

SueLD said:


> Maybe this stuff. Glad you asked as I've been looking for a non slip sole also.
> 
> http://zenknitting.com/knitting-videos/perfect-rubber-sole-for-crochet-slippers-boots-whatever/


I've used this and it works great and lasts forever!


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

I use rubber cement, just dap little dots all around the heel and ball of foot area, let dry and its non slip. cant see it


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

soneka said:


> Went to both Hobby Lobby and Joanne's today, and they have nothing that you put on the bottom of knit slippers to prevent slipping. Joanne's did show me some fabric to sew on the bottom, but I thought it was more like a glue to "spot" on dots or zigzags or whatever.
> 
> Where do I find what you other KPers are using? What is it called, and where do I find it? Thank you!


I use leather for the bottoms of my grandchildren's slippers - works great, doesn't wear out and a lot less expensive than buying leather booties/shoes - besides, they are 'Granny" made so the kids like them better.


----------



## AuntB41 (Jul 16, 2012)

Just saw a Martha Stewart suggestion to use silicone caulking on back of rugs. Just be sure to let it dry for 2 to 3 hours. I should think this would also work on slippers and might be less expensive than some other suggestios.


----------



## ginny1956 (Aug 9, 2012)

I made a lot of slippers last winter, and used puff paint on the bottom of my slippers. I put some on both bottoms and rubbed them together then let dry. It has stayed on really good. My mother-in-law wears hers everyday even summer and it has stayed on great.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Soneka-Herrschner's sells an ABS latex in a squeeze bottle (3.38 ozs) for $11.95. It's item #CY630044 and you can see it at Herrschners.com. You can also use fabric paint (I would recommend using Tulip or Plaid brand). When this subject came up a while back, another KP'er said she uses clear latex caulking which can be purchased at any hardware or home improvement store. If your local craft store sells rugmaking supplies, go there and look for the brush on rug backing. Also, check Amazon.com. In their search bar, type in non skid backing or spray on rug backing. They offer several types/brands. Denise


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

What do you use to glue the shelf liner onto the soles of slippers?


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

chrissyf said:


> there is this http://www.herrschners.com/Product/Regia+ABS+Latex+for+SlipFree+Socks.aspx it is specifically for knitted and crocheted slippers


Thanks, ChrissyF - this is what I was looking for!


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

My JoAnns carries the non-skip fabric in their utility fabric section. However, they carry only white. It is expensive, but with a coupon, it is reasonable.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

go to the dollar store and pick up some nonslip shelf liners or non slip rug liners.. its the same thing ... anyway just cut a circle or you could even cut some cute shapes to glue on the bottoms of the slippers.. I would use fabric glue..


----------



## babcibert (Mar 21, 2011)

Just what I have been looking for thank you for all of your
suggestions...

Hugs, Bert


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

lcrooks16 said:


> I just made some felted clogs and the pattern recommended Tulip Slick Dimensional Fabric Paint. I applied it to the bottom of the clogs, a little too heavily I'm afraid ): and it seems to work fine. I haven't posted my pic yet on Ravelry, but you can view someone else's here:
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/conicuts/felted-clogs-made-easy-2


This sounds goods as the Tulip Slick appears to be 'thick' and won't 'run/drip' during application, as it is necessary to 'spread' to cover more area. Also, one of my concerns is that what ever product I use, would not 'leak' through. Also this product can be washed without problem. Maybe won't stink? This product is a Duncan product fabric paint so I'm thinking safer than chemicals that may be found in rug backing products. I would think can be purchased in any craft or fabric store. -- I did find an other idea using craft foam, which would require a glue or maybe sew? I think the craft foam would be good for non-skid surface but the glue process might again be chemicals or peal off in wash. The sewing process may pull apart...I don't know. I think I'll try the Duncan Tulip Slick. Thank you 'crooks16' about information on this product.


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

Karen M1 said:


> I use the waffle type plastic shelf liner. It is a dollar at the Dollar Tree and it comes in different colors.


Me, too. Works great and is cheap.


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

I used puff paint, but as always, I am amazed at the knowledge on this forum.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

dec2057 said:


> soneka said:
> 
> 
> > Went to both Hobby Lobby and Joanne's today, and they have nothing that you put on the bottom of knit slippers to prevent slipping. Joanne's did show me some fabric to sew on the bottom, but I thought it was more like a glue to "spot" on dots or zigzags or whatever.
> ...


So are we talking a suede product? Does is lose it's grip after a while and if so does a wash bring back the grip? Because I see many who suggest this 'leather' /suede I have seriously thought using it because it works well and lasts long?


----------



## finchgl (Oct 11, 2012)

You can pick up inexpensive suede jackets at the thrift store. They make wonderful soles. A little tedious to attach but last forever and no skidding on the floor.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

I have used this product and was quite pleased with results. Very easy to use. Stencils come with it. I put paw prints on the bottom of slipper socks. I think I got it from Herrschners.


chrissyf said:


> there is this http://www.herrschners.com/Product/Regia+ABS+Latex+for+SlipFree+Socks.aspx it is specifically for knitted and crocheted slippers


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

Mary Maxim has paw shaped spots that you can attach. Also Herrschners.


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

TexCat said:


> Just saw a tip line that suggested you use a acrylic type caulk (the kind that you can get at the hardware/Walmart stores) to keep your throw rugs safe from creeping or sliding. Why wouldn't that work with the bottom of slippers. I'm going to try it on a pair of felted slippers I'm knitting form ME! LOL I'll let you know how it works.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## josiehof (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,

I bought some socks for around the house. I put puff paint on the bottom. It works great. Have been washed numerous times and are still on. You can buy that paint at all the craft stores.

josiehof


----------



## D'fly (Oct 6, 2012)

Your local craft or hardware store should carry "non-skid rug backing", that you would use on a rug to prevent from slipping. Looks like Elmers glue and you brush on. I've used on knitted slippers, just paint on dots, let dry, machine washable.


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

The tips for non slip here are very informative. I bought some Puff paint at our local Walmart and it dried hard! That means it will scratch floors! Is there a different kind that dries soft and rubbery? Or did I do something wrong?


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

chrissyf said:


> there is this http://www.herrschners.com/Product/Regia+ABS+Latex+for+SlipFree+Socks.aspx it is specifically for knitted and crocheted slippers


This is the same stuff I used ... works great!!


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

I use some stuff called sock stop. It comes in different colours . It is s rubbery solution and you sort of pipe it onto the bottom of the sock in any pattern u like. Washes well too.


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

I use shelf liner that i buy cheap from bargain shop can be cut in any shape and easily sewn on


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

This is a great site I saved in my favorites. I found the slip free stuff for slippers. I was planning making slippers for my granddaughters and was wonder how to keep them from slipping. I can also purchase all the yarn I need from this site also. They seem to carry every type and brand, or at least the ones I like to use. Thank you so much.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

I have used a rug backing for slippers,I bought it at Michael'craft store.It was a paintable product,very easy to use. I am making sippers at the moment and just last week I bought a product from a local wool shop,it is called Regia ABS Latex>It comes in a bottle similar to puff paint.I have not used it yet.Hope this helps


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

Karen, what do you use as an adhesive?


----------



## Cali Jo (Sep 26, 2012)

I have found the non-slip bottoms at Michael's in yarn and knitting needles.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

You can also go to aco or ace hardware and get Super grip by performance. It can be used on slippers and slipper socks. Good Luck


----------



## gill2whippets (Oct 11, 2012)

Try painting on liquid latex,works for me....and it drys clear.


----------



## pdstuart (Jul 5, 2011)

Karen M1 said:


> I use the waffle type plastic shelf liner. It is a dollar at the Dollar Tree and it comes in different colors.


This is exactly what I was thinking! I've used this material on the back of rugs after (accidentally) waxing the wood floors and it works great on making the rugs non-skid. I bet it might work on the slippers, too. I'm going to try it.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

lizmaxwell said:


> I use some stuff called sock stop. It comes in different colours . It is s rubbery solution and you sort of pipe it onto the bottom of the sock in any pattern u like. Washes well too.


I've been searching for this product "Sock Stop". Made in Germany, sold in UK and AU...around 5 euro on Amazon and EBay. Comes in many colors. Efco product. Can't find in US...assuming similar to puff paint. Have read some find puff paint hardens...don't know why.


----------



## aknittingnut (Aug 7, 2012)

I had purchased something called "TULIP" It was at AC Moore and with the fabric paints.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Found this if you prefer suede/leather

http://www.myzigzagstitch.com/2008/01/07/how-to-do-it-slipper-soles/


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

pdstuart said:


> Karen M1 said:
> 
> 
> > I use the waffle type plastic shelf liner. It is a dollar at the Dollar Tree and it comes in different colors.
> ...


Now this looks like a good idea. Think I may have some of this stuff in my home...easy to 'sew' with waffle design (not sure it wouldn't pull out) if you prefer over 'glue'.


----------



## Chatty Knits (Oct 29, 2011)

I googled non-stick for slippers and found some stickers you put on bottom and they work. I also saw reference to item on Amazon that was a spray. Tried UFC paint and I thought it was too slippery.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

soneka said:


> Went to both Hobby Lobby and Joanne's today, and they have nothing that you put on the bottom of knit slippers to prevent slipping. Joanne's did show me some fabric to sew on the bottom, but I thought it was more like a glue to "spot" on dots or zigzags or whatever.
> 
> Where do I find what you other KPers are using? What is it called, and where do I find it? Thank you!


I made some once and used that stuff you dip tool handles in so they don't slip. Has been 2 years and still works perfectly.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> Why not buy a cheap pair of thongs (flip-flops), and glue the sole part to the slipper - just throwing away the part that goes between your toes (of the thongs)...that is what I do.


With what product do you glue the sole of the flip-flops ? Just wondering what would be strong enough to make them stick.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

I use rubberized shelf liner. I trace the foot on a piece of paper cut out the shape a 1/4 of an inch smaller on the (inside of shape line) trace it on the shelf liner(use a Sharpie marker or ink pen) and cut out ,pin it on the sole of slipper and sew it on the bottom with nylon thread. It works great! And it's very cushiony I tried the puff paint but it comes off, and is uncomfortable to walk on.The shelf liner is great to walk on , no skid and it feels like you are barefoot,only warm and comfy.
Walmart has a big roll,fairly cheap.


----------



## Karen Stevens (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi Soneka. I use the rubberized shelf material that KarenM1 indicated she used. It works just great. It comes in many different colours to match the slippers. It also washes very nicely (although not in hot water) and dries great in the dryer again as long as the dryer is not blistering hot.

It is quite inexpensive - you can get rolls of this material at Walmart, I've seen it at grocery stores and hardware stores. I have made cardboard templates of the various sizes of slippers that I made and just cut the size I need out, and sew the material to the bottom of the slippers. This material not only prevents the wearer from falling on their head - or down the basement stairs - but when it starts to deteriorate - just unstitch the piece and cut new ones. 

I have also found that this stuff saves the bottoms of the slippers from wearing out too fast.

Hope this helps and happy slipper making.


----------



## ms. dotsy (Feb 22, 2012)

Saw them at Michaels $12.99 per pair.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Soneka,

I read ..I think on Pintrest about a product that is awesome to slip proof slippers.

It is called Slick ..made by the Tulip company...you need to also buy a 1 inch foam brush to apply it...3 thin coats and allow to dry between each...

Hubby bought it for me at either JoAnns or Michaels...Wal-Mart might carry it also...I got 2 bottles..a black and a white.

I hope this helps a bit.



soneka said:


> Went to both Hobby Lobby and Joanne's today, and they have nothing that you put on the bottom of knit slippers to prevent slipping. Joanne's did show me some fabric to sew on the bottom, but I thought it was more like a glue to "spot" on dots or zigzags or whatever.
> 
> Where do I find what you other KPers are using? What is it called, and where do I find it? Thank you!


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

I just sew them on with the same yarn as the slipper


----------



## cr4ft7n2t (Jul 27, 2012)

Newark Dressmaker Supply carrys the fabric for slipper soles. Thier website is www.newarkdress.com. They also have a catalog.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

The product for putting on tools so they are easier to hold - works great-you brush that on with a foam paint brush.Found at hardware stores,padi about $ 15 for a 22 oz can.Clear and some colors..PLASTI DIP-multi-purpose rubber coating on the label.

Sandra


----------



## Sue H (Mar 23, 2011)

Have to quick scan comments today--it's a busy one! But onthee back of one of my slipper patterns from Bev's Country Cottage, they said to us KRYLON SPECIAL PURPOSE NON-SKID COATING. Michaels, JoAnns and Hobby Lobby don't carry it, I would guess it can be found at your Menards, Home Depot, Farm & Fleet, Lowes. It sprays on. Not sure if it has to be reapplied after so many washings.


----------



## Penrith Grandma (Apr 19, 2011)

I am just wondering if you could use non slip matting. We can buy it here to line shelves in caravans with or use it where you don't want items to move around. It is porous and thin and you could sew it.

Hope this helps


----------



## amalfitani (Oct 11, 2012)

I have had the same difficulty but I solved the problem by using the rubberized type paint that is used on hand tools...it comes in different colors ...I always used the clear one...it does smell quite a bit as it dries but it works wonderfully...you just paint it on and let it dry....


----------



## monetgardening (Aug 19, 2011)

Hello Soneka,

A few drops of silicone on the bottom of your slippers should do the trick very well. Any hardware store should have it and it would be less expensive there ( do not buy it in the long cone shaped container that plumbers use) you won't be able to use enough of it and it hardens in the tube. If they don't sell it in small containers then go to Michael's if you have access to one, and they should have it for certain for crafts. I know they sell it for 3D decoupage. Good luck !

Marie


----------



## tbbrown12369 (Jan 21, 2011)

Have you tried Hardware store. I was told that the hardware stores have something you can paint on the bottom of slippers so they don't slip.
Tammy


----------



## jaxsyn (Sep 22, 2012)

HI I am also looking for something to put on the bottom of my knitted slippers that I am making for Christmas. Would appreciate any information that anyone has on this.


----------



## laureen227 (Feb 25, 2012)

soneka said:


> Went to both Hobby Lobby and Joanne's today, and they have nothing that you put on the bottom of knit slippers to prevent slipping. Joanne's did show me some fabric to sew on the bottom, but I thought it was more like a glue to "spot" on dots or zigzags or whatever.
> 
> Where do I find what you other KPers are using? What is it called, and where do I find it? Thank you!


i used Puffy Paint, but others have used either the rubbery coating you dip tools into (Plasti-Dip: www.plastidip.com), or there's a spray-on coating similar to that available, too. both either @ a hardware store or on Amazon. the Puffy Paint works ok, but not as well as you'd think - i probably wouldn't use it for a child's slippers. the ones i made were for an adult, so it wasn't as crucial that they be completely non-slip, just not super slippery.
some folks on Ravelry have used these things: silicon caulking; Great Grip Non-Skid Rug Coating, cutting foot shaped pieces of the rubber, non-skid grid stuff the department stores sell to keep small rugs from sliding around; special fabric at JoAnn, for putting on the soles of pajama feet; leather pieces (http://www.tandyleatherfactory.com/...r/Remnant-Bags/5048-02.aspx?feature=Product_4); Performix Super Grip Home Non-Skid Fabric Coating from Amazon; liquid latex (Speedsew is liquid latex); 1/4 neoprene foam for attachment to the bottom of the slipper http://www.ravelry.com/projects/spinninggeer/felted-duck-slippers; a product called Grippies at Bed Bath & Beyond.
hope these options help!


----------



## jpaxton48 (May 26, 2012)

I just read recently about using the stuff you buy in hardware to dip tool handles in to coat them. You use a spatula to scoop it on bottom of slippers and smooth it out.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

soneka said:


> Went to both Hobby Lobby and Joanne's today, and they have nothing that you put on the bottom of knit slippers to prevent slipping. Joanne's did show me some fabric to sew on the bottom, but I thought it was more like a glue to "spot" on dots or zigzags or whatever.
> 
> Where do I find what you other KPers are using? What is it called, and where do I find it? Thank you!


Sorry I'm so late to the forum, internet failure. This is what I have:
http://www.lylefabrics.com/SLIPPER-GRIPPER_c9.htm
I bought mine at a local craft store, but you can buy it dirrect here.
Good Luck


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> I use rubberized shelf liner. I trace the foot on a piece of paper cut out the shape a 1/4 of an inch smaller on the (inside of shape line) trace it on the shelf liner(use a Sharpie marker or ink pen) and cut out ,pin it on the sole of slipper and sew it on the bottom with nylon thread. It works great! And it's very cushiony I tried the puff paint but it comes off, and is uncomfortable to walk on.The shelf liner is great to walk on , no skid and it feels like you are barefoot,only warm and comfy.
> Walmart has a big roll,fairly cheap.


Thank you for sharing your experience with the Puff Paint. Do you find the 'shelf paper' sturdy enough...does it wear well or need replacing?


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Patty Sutter said:


> soneka said:
> 
> 
> > Went to both Hobby Lobby and Joanne's today, and they have nothing that you put on the bottom of knit slippers to prevent slipping. Joanne's did show me some fabric to sew on the bottom, but I thought it was more like a glue to "spot" on dots or zigzags or whatever.
> ...


Oooooo..now this looks good. More of what I was hoping. So does this product wear well?


----------



## jaxsyn (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks so much for this information. I have a lot of slippers waiting for something to prevent slipping on the floors and will try this out on a pair.


----------



## Tari (Jul 31, 2011)

Try www.herrschners.com/Product/Regia+ABS+Latex+for+SlipFree+Socks. The product is called Regia ABS Latex & comes with directions. Plus you can also obtain a shape card to use also. Good Luck!


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

soneka said:


> Went to both Hobby Lobby and Joanne's today, and they have nothing that you put on the bottom of knit slippers to prevent slipping. Joanne's did show me some fabric to sew on the bottom, but I thought it was more like a glue to "spot" on dots or zigzags or whatever.
> 
> Where do I find what you other KPers are using? What is it called, and where do I find it? Thank you!


Yes, If you use puff paint, dry it with a hair dryer on high heat and the paint will expand giving you more surface area to "Grip" the floor. A friend made me some slippers like that and now I use it on all my slippers. Works well.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Angelsmom1 said:


> soneka said:
> 
> 
> > Went to both Hobby Lobby and Joanne's today, and they have nothing that you put on the bottom of knit slippers to prevent slipping. Joanne's did show me some fabric to sew on the bottom, but I thought it was more like a glue to "spot" on dots or zigzags or whatever.
> ...


Ahhh! The hair dryer does the trick. Good to know.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

SueLD said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> > soneka said:
> ...


Also Sue, I think in either Herrschners or Mary Maxim has some product you "paint" on bottom of slipper using stencils. I found it expensive and that the puff paint works better and is much easier to get and use.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

SueLD said:


> Patty Sutter said:
> 
> 
> > soneka said:
> ...


I like it. It is like a woven canvas fabric with little rubber 'feet' embossed all over it. Machine washable.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Patty Sutter said:


> SueLD said:
> 
> 
> > Patty Sutter said:
> ...


That sounds good...machine washable...Well ladies, I'm going to have to try some of these. Thanks for sharing all your experience and knowledge on this subject.


----------



## nclavalley (Aug 8, 2012)

a hefty pattern of hot glue works. personalise it with a name or design.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

if making for young children you cant put a R and a L for right or left foot. So kids will know which slipper goes on what foot. Teens like lightning bolts or stars. I personally like dogs and cats, so I put paw prints on the bottom of mineYou can be creative. Make your own stencils.


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

Just found this stuff at JoAnn's online http://www.joann.com/slipper-grippers/prd48294/. I haven't used it -- I buy JoAnn's non-skid utility cloth.


----------

